# Fan-Aspirado 24 horas Radiation Shield.



## Toby (18 Mar 2016 às 18:59)

Ola,

Para transformar um DAVIS 7747 em Fan-Aspirado 24 horas Radiation Shield. 

https://www.scaledinstruments.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/R-DFARS_Conversion_V1.2.pdf


----------

